# distributionen?



## ohio (18. Juli 2002)

hola,

da ich eigentlich nicht viel weiß über linux bin ich hier wohl richtig.

mein vorhaben schaut zumindest so aus: ich bau mir grad nen kleinen server zusammen, scsi system. noch habe ich rund einen monat isdn und möchte mit zwei weiteren windows's pcs über den linux server ins inet connecten. nebenher soll auf der kiste eigentlich nur ein brenner installiert werden und nen bandlaufwerk, aber eher nebensächlich. nun die frage welche distrib nun von vorteil wäre im hinblick auf isdn, erstmal noch 4 wochen und danach dsl. er soll halt als server dienen. was wäre da zu empfehlen? und welche programme bräuchte ich da um da ne domain einrichten zu können oder so..? danke für jegliche hilfe!!

mfg, der ohio


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juli 2002)

Die Distributionen unterscheiden sich zumeist nur in den jeweils mitgelieferten Installationsroutinen und Admintools.
Bzw auch ein wenig in der Verzeichnisstruktur. Letztendlich sind distributionen nichts anderes als eine Kollektion mehrerer Freierprogramme und einem Linux kernel.
Und dies ist im grossen und ganzen bei allen der 2.4.x kernel.
Auch unterscheiden sich die mitgelierten Programme nur bei "speziellen" Dingen.

Jede Linux distribution wird bringt dir die für dein Vorhaben erforderliche Software.

Also du kannst mit guten Gewissen wählen.

Dennoch rate ich dir als Linux Anfänger zu eine von folgenden 3 Distributionen:

-RedHat
-Mandrake
-SuSe

Wenn du mehr Zeit hast und dich wirklich mit Linux beschäftigen willst:

- Debian
- Slackware
- RockLinux

Letztendlich kannst du frei wählen.
Auch ne möglichkeit für deinen Server:

- freeBSD
- openBSD
- netBSD

Diese BSD Unix varianten erfüllen ebenso die von dir gestellten Wünsche.

Zu deinem Netzwerkvorhaben.

NFS - für die Verbindung mehrer UNIX / GNU/Linux PC's. 

Samba - für die Verbindung von Liunx / UNIX -> Windows

Näheres dazu würde ich erst angehen wenn du ein bischen Linux erfahrung gesammlt hast.
Denk dran : 99 % Deines Betriebssystem Konfigurations Wissen kannste für Linux erstmal in die Tonne kloppen.
Mann muss neu anfangen, und das mit Server und Dienste dann aufsetzen wenn mann Sich erstmal an das OS gewöhnt hat.

gruss Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2002)

*Server-Dienste*

Also, um die Büchse als Router und Firewall einzusetzen benötigst du IpTables (http://www.iptables.org)
Als Web-Server wäre der Apache zu empfehlen (http://www.apache.org), vielleicht sogar mit PHP-Unterstützung (http://www.php.net).
Wenn du auch noch 'ne Datenbank benötigst kannst du ja MySQL (http://www.mysql.com) nehmen.
Brauchst du DHCP? Dann schau mal beim Internet Software Consortium (http://www.isc.org) nach deren DHCP-Server.
Für einen DNS gibt's den Bind, auch vom Internet Software Consortium.
Als Proxy-Server würde ich den Squid (http://www.squid-cache.org) vorschlagen.
Wenn du einen FTP-Server brauchst, dann kannst du dafür den Wu-FTP (http://www.wu-ftpd.org) nutzen.
Für Windows-File-Sharing und die Anmeldung an den Server brauchst du Samba (http://www.samba.org)
Einen eMail-Server kannst du entweder mit dem guten alten Sendmail (http://www.sendmail.org) oder mit dem von mir bevorzugten Postfix (http://www.postfix.org)
Um die Mails auch vom Server abholen zu können brauchst du entweder POP3 oder IMAP. Für POP3 kannst du den QPopper (http://www.eudora.com/qpopper/) benutzen.
Ein IMAP-Server fällt mir leider grad nicht ein. Sorry. Schande über mich! 
Ich schau mal daheim in's Archiv, da ist bestimmt einer bei.

Nun ja, und dann gäbe es da noch die Möglichkeit einen Fax-Server mittels Hylafax (http://www.hylafax.org) oder mit dem INN vom Internet Software Consortium (immer noch http://www.isc.org  ) einen News-Server.

Hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen? Nun ja, einfach Fragen wenn noch was fehlt, ich guck dann mal.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## ohio (18. Juli 2002)

verdammt gute antworten, dank euch 

@holyfly: wenn ich das recht verstanden habe ist es also nicht erforderlich ne distr. zu wählen die groß und mächtig ist, sondern es würde für mich auch reichen wenn sie den kernel und das nötigste, shell, editor, usw. mitbringt und ich mir dann den kram zusammensuchen kann. das würde einerseits das verständnis über linux erweitern und würde meine platte nicht alzu sehr beanspruchen. right? da ich eh noch isdn habe ist das mit saugen so ne sache. gibts ne kleine und schmächtige distr. die ihr mir vorshlagen könnt?

@reptiler: interessant  

ich wollte zwar keinen wegserver, etc stellen(isdn), aber nen emailserver würde mich schon reizen. wie darf ich mir das genau vorstellen? QPopper oder imap holen die emails von zB web, blablub gmx, etc auf meinen server und wozu dient dann sendmail? als eigenständiger server, also keine anbieter? für ne aufklärung würd ich dir danken  



achja, wie schaut das mit dem rechner und dem scsi? gibts da probleme oder ähnliches wegen ntfs?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2002)

Um deine Mails von einem Server im Internet abzuholen kannst du Fetchmail (http://www.tuxedo.org/~esr/fetchmail/) nutzen.
Das kannst du dann auch so konfigurieren, daß die Mails aus unterschiedlichen Postfächern abgeholt werden und auf einzelne Nutzer auf deinem Server verteilt werden.

Sendmail oder Postfix sind zum versenden der eMails aus deinem lokalen Netzwerk da. Außerdem empfangen diese Programme auch eMails die direkt an deinen Server gerichtet sind.
Somit brauchst du nicht mehr über GMX oder so mailen.

POP3, bzw. IMAP brauchst du um die eMails mittels KMail, Outlook oder whatever von deinem Server abzuholen.

So, jetzt muß ich Feierabend machen.
Schreibe später noch was dazu falls noch Fragen offen sind.


Bis denn
have fun


reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ohio _
> *verdammt gute antworten, dank euch
> 
> @holyfly: wenn ich das recht verstanden habe ist es also nicht erforderlich ne distr. zu wählen die groß und mächtig ist, sondern es würde für mich auch reichen wenn sie den kernel und das nötigste, shell, editor, usw. mitbringt und ich mir dann den kram zusammensuchen kann. das würde einerseits das verständnis über linux erweitern und würde meine platte nicht alzu sehr beanspruchen. right? da ich eh noch isdn habe ist das mit saugen so ne sache. gibts ne kleine und schmächtige distr. die ihr mir vorshlagen könnt?
> *



Also normalerweise habe ich mir selbstversprochen mich zu hauen wenn ich  einen Linux neuling debian empfehle 

Also wenn du:
- kein interresse hast dich genaustens über deine Hardware zu informieren vor der Installation hast.

- keine Zeit hast um jedes Stückchen arbeit von Hand mit Texteditor und Google Suche + Linux Maillisten zu erledigen 

- Du eine Graphische installation dir wünscht 

- du davor zurückschreckst dir solche dinge wie True Type fonts von hand nachzukonfigurieren (falls benötigt)

- du angst vor der kommandozeile hast

usw

Dann überlese meinen vollgenden Tip:

Debian 1 CD runterladen
Basis System installieren, und den Rest per apt-get install aus dem internet laden.
Damit hält mann sein system schlank und sicher. 

Jedoch ganz ehrlich bevor du zu der Konfiguration eines Debian Servers greifst solltest du bedenken das Debian doch noch immer hardcore Linux ist.
Und vielleicht Suse bzw Mandrake eher deinen Wünschen entspricht da der Frustfaktor nicht allzugross ist.

Suse und Mandrake bieten dir Graphische Installation mit Dialogfenstern und und und.
Ich wage zu behaupten das eine Suse installation fast so einfach ist wie Windows. 
Einzig und allein die korrekte konfiguration ist doch etwas komplexer.


----------



## ohio (18. Juli 2002)

habs kapiert reptiler und holy, du stellst mich da vor eine schwierige frage, aber ich denke ich wähle nur die einzig richtige antwort: ganz oder garnicht  ich werd mich dann sicher nocheinmal melden bzgl debian, davon geh ich mal aus.. 

nun werkel ich ersteinmal ein paar wochen, danke jungs!

gruss, der ohio!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2002)

Na da wünsche ich viel Spass und viel Erfolg!

have fun

reptiler


----------

